# Gas and air?



## lilprince

Ive been watching homebirth videos and in a few gas and air were administered. What is it and what does it do? Im from the US and my midwife carries O2 just in case but its never used during labor unless there is some type of emergency.


----------



## KandyKinz

The "gas and air" you're seeing on the shows is nitrous oxide also called laughing gas. It's a lovely pain reliever in labour as it is the one pharmaceutical pain relief option that does not affect the baby or labour progress. It can make women feel nauseous or lighthead or "stoned" but due to the nature of the drug it is excreted from the body within minutes if not seconds.... So if you don't like the effect you can just stop using it. It doesn't eliminate the pain as an epidural would but it takes the edge off. 
Many women find it a godsend.

Unfortunately, use of nitrous for birth in the United States has not yet been regulated so it's not an option for you. There's an active movement to have that changed but that's been in progress for years now with no success.

Here in Canada, nitrous oxide is an option in labour however most (but not all) midwives do not carry it on their person due to insurance reasons due to transportation of the substance so it's usually not available here for homebirths.

The oxygen your midwife carries is for resuscitation purposes... Eg if baby's heart rate drops while in labour, if baby needs help breathing after birth, if you start to hemorrhage, etc, etc. Oxygen administation will not help with pain relief.... though it can act as a placebo if necessary.


----------



## lilprince

Thanks KandyKinz! Thats what I thought it was! Funny, I followed the Grateful Dead when I was younger and nitrous was sold in balloons to get high.... Ive never associated nitrous and birth :huh:


----------



## kiwimama

I wish we could have g&a for homebirths here, I assumed we would, as the UK does, but we don't have that option! :( I was relying on that as a backup if I needed it, I know I don't need it, but it's knocked my confidence a bit.


----------



## lilprince

I had never heard of using it till I found this site. :shrug:


----------



## KandyKinz

lilprince said:


> Thanks KandyKinz! Thats what I thought it was! Funny, I followed the Grateful Dead when I was younger and nitrous was sold in balloons to get high.... Ive never associated nitrous and birth :huh:

:haha:

Funny and I never associated nitrous with anything other then birth and dental work. 

I must lead a very boring life! :dohh:


----------



## lilprince

KandyKinz said:


> lilprince said:
> 
> 
> Thanks KandyKinz! Thats what I thought it was! Funny, I followed the Grateful Dead when I was younger and nitrous was sold in balloons to get high.... Ive never associated nitrous and birth :huh:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Funny and I never associated nitrous with anything other then birth and dental work.
> 
> I must lead a very boring life! :dohh:Click to expand...

Funny, Ive never associated it with anything else but Dead tour and sucking down nitrous balloons when I was 18/19 yr old! lol!! 

Trust me...you're weren't missing much but some brain cells. :dohh: :winkwink:


----------



## KandyKinz

lilprince said:


> I had never heard of using it till I found this site. :shrug:

Probably because it's not an option in the states.... which I wasn't even aware of until coming onto this site. Gotta love BnB! Spent years studying midwifery here in Canada yet I was completely oblivous what was happening in birthing around the globe and even next door! 

Oh and I found this which I thought was of interest....
https://www.midwife.org/siteFiles/position/Nitrous_Oxide_12_09.pdf


----------



## lilprince

KandyKinz said:


> lilprince said:
> 
> 
> I had never heard of using it till I found this site. :shrug:
> 
> Probably because it's not an option in the states.... which I wasn't even aware of until coming onto this site. Gotta love BnB! Spent years studying midwifery here in Canada yet I was completely oblivous what was happening in birthing around the globe and even next door!
> 
> Oh and I found this which I thought was of interest....
> https://www.midwife.org/siteFiles/position/Nitrous_Oxide_12_09.pdfClick to expand...

Thanks for the link! Im wondering if its less potent (for lack better terms) than what I remember. It would leave me completely brain dead feeling for days afterwards! Its known for killing brain cells. It used to be commonly administered in dentist offices in the US but not anymore b/c of that fact.


----------



## KandyKinz

lilprince said:


> KandyKinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilprince said:
> 
> 
> I had never heard of using it till I found this site. :shrug:
> 
> Probably because it's not an option in the states.... which I wasn't even aware of until coming onto this site. Gotta love BnB! Spent years studying midwifery here in Canada yet I was completely oblivous what was happening in birthing around the globe and even next door!
> 
> Oh and I found this which I thought was of interest....
> https://www.midwife.org/siteFiles/position/Nitrous_Oxide_12_09.pdfClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link! Im wondering if its less potent (for lack better terms) than what I remember. It would leave me completely brain dead feeling for days afterwards! Its known for killing brain cells. It used to be commonly administered in dentist offices in the US but not anymore b/c of that fact.Click to expand...

They mix it up using 50% nitrous and 50% oxygen. Not sure what the concentration would have been in the balloons???? Maybe 100% if the sole purpose was to get high???? I haven't actually used nitrous myself (though I do admit I'm a bit curious) but the women I have been with who have used it have said that the stoned feeling went away very very quickly after they stopped inhaling. I did however notice that in some women it evoked a "TOUCH MY NITROUS AND DIE!!!!!" response :shock:


----------



## lilprince

KandyKinz said:


> lilprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KandyKinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilprince said:
> 
> 
> I had never heard of using it till I found this site. :shrug:
> 
> Probably because it's not an option in the states.... which I wasn't even aware of until coming onto this site. Gotta love BnB! Spent years studying midwifery here in Canada yet I was completely oblivous what was happening in birthing around the globe and even next door!
> 
> Oh and I found this which I thought was of interest....
> https://www.midwife.org/siteFiles/position/Nitrous_Oxide_12_09.pdfClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link! Im wondering if its less potent (for lack better terms) than what I remember. It would leave me completely brain dead feeling for days afterwards! Its known for killing brain cells. It used to be commonly administered in dentist offices in the US but not anymore b/c of that fact.Click to expand...
> 
> They mix it up using 50% nitrous and 50% oxygen. Not sure what the concentration would have been in the balloons???? Maybe 100% if the sole purpose was to get high???? I haven't actually used nitrous myself (though I do admit I'm a bit curious) but the women I have been with who have used it have said that the stoned feeling went away very very quickly after they stopped inhaling. I did however notice that in some women it evoked a "TOUCH MY NITROUS AND DIE!!!!!" response :shock:Click to expand...

HAHAHA!!!! I can see that response happening!!!! :haha:


----------



## Jenniflower

I remember getting that as a kid when I had my teeth sealed. I was flying high for ages hahaha. I had forgotten that's what Gas and Air is. I may have a puff just for the fun of it. Though I don't remember my midwfie saying she would bring any. I must ask her next time.


----------



## summer rain

In the UK its routine for them to bring 2 canisters to a home birth (in some areas of Scotland they bring only one and if its finished its tough) usually they bring it on the day but in some areas they bring it a few weeks beforehand; but minus the attachment for inhaling it so you don't get tempted. Its piped into the delivery rooms in hospitals, where they can just plug in this big bendy tube which these days is usually attached to a mouthpiece, and in my experience that one seems more potent than the one in the canisters. The one in the canisters has more of a funny taste though. It is 50% nitrogen and 50% oxygen, some hospitals they have some type of controls on the wall to adjust the mix to more oxygen but I've never personally seen this; just heard about it from ladies on here. Its better through a mouthpiece; although some hospitals still use masks. The mask its a lot harder to regulate what you're breathing in; and the rubberiness and fact its covering your mouth and nose is what I think makes many women feel sick; the mouthpiece you need to hold it in with your teeth so it gives something to bite on, and if you over do it the mouthpiece will almost certainly fall out and the excess will quickly leave your system. When I had my previous HB some idiot took the appropriate attachments out of the bag the mws had; so I couldn't have it, I really was NOT happy. Dh said the expression on my face could kill.


----------



## flubdub

Gosh, I bet its used in 98% of births over here in UK, there would be uproar if it was taken away! Its not so much of a pain reliever, but more so something to do I think, to take your mind off the pain. Its always next to every bed so you can use it as you please, and the mouth piece is great to bite on when you're pushing (rather than your OH's hand :mrgreen: )


----------



## casann

ooh i didn't rrealise that in the uk we can have gas and air for homebirth . Is that evrywhere in the uk then ?


----------



## KandyKinz

I have a question for you UK girls.....

When nitrous is taken to homebirths is it scavenged??? Also, is it scavenged at hospitals when just the mouth piece is used instead of the mask? I just don't see how that would work. Here at hospitals, the nitrous is connected to the central suction unit in the wall for scavenging purposes and I would love to know how it would be scavenged at home. Midwives do carry little suction machines for neonatal resus but I don't imagine those wee little things would work and where would the contaminated air be stored at homebirths??? 

I think the issue of proper scavenging is why midwives here don't bring it to homebirths and I would love to know how the UK midwives have skirted around this issue.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Scavenging?!!! What do you mean? G&A is piped into my local birth centre (as it's a really new set up - remember we have some very OLD hospitals here !!) and they just attach a mouth piece to a hose. Here they bring 3 small cannisters to home births (if requested) and can sent for more if needs be. They dont seem to suction as a matter of course in the UK like the do in the US Kandy. I've not had any of my babies suctioned even with a manual sucker. x


----------



## KandyKinz

Mervs Mum said:


> Scavenging?!!! What do you mean? G&A is piped into my local birth centre (as it's a really new set up - remember we have some very OLD hospitals here !!) and they just attach a mouth piece to a hose. Here they bring 3 small cannisters to home births (if requested) and can sent for more if needs be. They dont seem to suction as a matter of course in the UK like the do in the US Kandy. I've not had any of my babies suctioned even with a manual sucker. x

Scavenging is essentially taking the bad nitrous contaminated air (the air the mom breathes out after inhaling nitrous) out of the room so that everyone else in the room who is not 'using' the nitrous is not exposed to it. Long term exposure to nitrous is associated with an increase in fertility issues, miscarriages, congenital defects, neurological illness, liver damage and ear damage. Which is why scavenging is important... To protect the health care workers who work with the stuff on a regular basis. Short term exposure as a patient hasn't been shown to be an issue. 

Here at hospitals the G&A is attached to wall to both the oxygen and the suction. The oxygen is mixed with the nitrous to make a 50% concentration while the suction is used to scavenge the exhaled nitrous oxide or in other words suck the "bad" air out of the room.

In terms of suctioning newborns it's not a standard practice among midwives here in Canada. Some old school obstetricians (doctors) still practice routine suctioning on the perineum despite the evidence that doing so is counterproductive (old habits die hard) but for the most part the practice is becoming more and more obsolete. The only time suction upon delivery is used is in the event of meconium (unless baby is vigorous and crying immediately following birth) and if the baby requires resuscitation. When doing a resus you must first suction and remove and mucus, guck, mec etc from the airway before you start the bag and mask otherwise you'll just push the guck deeper into the airway thus further impeding airflow and risking lung damage.... which is why midwives bring suction to births.


----------



## lilprince

Im still in shock over the fact midwives provide G&A at homebirths in other countries. If you have a homebirth in the US you can expect NOTHING in the way of pain relief. You get a pat on the back and a good job hun, you can do it.. lol! :winkwink: :)


----------



## KandyKinz

lilprince said:


> Im still in shock over the fact midwives provide G&A at homebirths in other countries. If you have a homebirth in the US you can expect NOTHING in the way of pain relief. You get a pat on the back and a good job hun, you can do it.. lol! :winkwink: :)

That's because you CAN do it! :thumbup:


----------



## summer rain

In this area it's 2 medium sized canisters, I've never heard of this scavenging thing before but I can only presume that since most homebirthing midwives only deal with a few homebirths and the rest of the time they're in a hospital environment, then they aren't getting much more exposure than their patient. Also homes tend to be far better ventilated than hospital rooms.


----------



## summer rain

Casann yes that's the whole Uk


----------



## KandyKinz

summer rain said:


> In this area it's 2 medium sized canisters, I've never heard of this scavenging thing before but I can only presume that since most homebirthing midwives only deal with a few homebirths and the rest of the time they're in a hospital environment, then they aren't getting much more exposure than their patient. Also homes tend to be far better ventilated than hospital rooms.

Really? Maybe I'm a terrible person but I WOULD NOT agree to bring nitrous to a homebirth if there was no scavenging. I would be petrified of the accumulative effects of the nitrous on my own health and the health of future children. And here full time midwives generally only attend 2-3 homebirths a month... But that's still too much exposure for me to feel comfortable with.


----------



## Mervs Mum

KandyKinz said:


> lilprince said:
> 
> 
> Im still in shock over the fact midwives provide G&A at homebirths in other countries. If you have a homebirth in the US you can expect NOTHING in the way of pain relief. You get a pat on the back and a good job hun, you can do it.. lol! :winkwink: :)
> 
> That's because you CAN do it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah!!!

Thanks for that info about scavenging! Really interesting! I'm going to talk to some colleagues about their understanding of the approach in the UK.


----------



## Mervs Mum

KandyKinz said:


> summer rain said:
> 
> 
> In this area it's 2 medium sized canisters, I've never heard of this scavenging thing before but I can only presume that since most homebirthing midwives only deal with a few homebirths and the rest of the time they're in a hospital environment, then they aren't getting much more exposure than their patient. Also homes tend to be far better ventilated than hospital rooms.
> 
> Really? Maybe I'm a terrible person but I WOULD NOT agree to bring nitrous to a homebirth if there was no scavenging. I would be petrified of the accumulative effects of the nitrous on my own health and the health of future children. And here full time midwives generally only attend 2-3 homebirths a month... But that's still too much exposure for me to feel comfortable with.Click to expand...


I do think if there were hard documented evidence it would be more common knowledge as a risk. Its the first I ever heard of it including during my training which obviously goes into detail on ALL forms of pai recluse used in childbirth.


----------



## flubdub

Its the first I have heard of this Scavenging too, but I just did a quick Google, and it _is_ mentioned on BabyCentre;

"Gas and air is perfectly safe for you to use during labour. However, there have been concerns about the safety of people who are exposed to a lot of nitrous oxide in their work. In large quantities, nitrous oxide can interfere with the body's levels of B vitamins and with cell development. If you work as a midwife, you need to be aware of how long you are exposed to nitrous oxide, particularly if you are planning to get pregnant yourself."

Also, this is a very good info site;
https://www.birthinternational.com/articles/birth-intervention/137-nitrous-oxide-no-laughing-matter

It goes into a lot of depth. It does say that in the UK the levels are regarded as safe for working in day to day, but further on it says, there is more concern for people working very long shifts.

"How are safe levels of exposure determined?
Given the concern for the health and safety aspects of exposure to anaesthetic gases for health workers, an occupational exposure standard (OES) for each gas has been established. "An OES represents airborne concentrations averaged over a specified time period which, according to available scientific knowledge, will not damage the health of workers exposed to those levels by inhalation day after day" (Meldrum 1999). The process for establishing an OES involves research reviews, independent evaluation and careful analysis of available data."


----------



## Mervs Mum

I just spoke to one of my colleague and here's and here's what she said:



> There is the potential for long term side effect which is why the protection of hospital workers is mentioned but, you have to have regular exposure, as in daily, for months at a time for this to happen. So, if this happens, it's more likely to occur somewhere like a burns unit where G&A is used daily for patients having dressings.
> 
> Having G&A at a home birth is perfectly safe. There is no need to scavenge for such a short exposure.


----------



## flubdub

Mervs Mum said:


> I just spoke to one of my colleague and here's and here's what she said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is the potential for long term side effect which is why the protection of hospital workers is mentioned but, you have to have regular exposure, as in daily, for months at a time for this to happen. So, if this happens, it's more likely to occur somewhere like a burns unit where G&A is used daily for patients having dressings.
> 
> Having G&A at a home birth is perfectly safe. There is no need to scavenge for such a short exposure.Click to expand...

That would go for a hosptial too though wouldnt it?
Used daily for prolonged periods? And probably in every room too, which are only small aswell so no ventilation?


----------



## Mervs Mum

flubdub said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> I just spoke to one of my colleague and here's and here's what she said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is the potential for long term side effect which is why the protection of hospital workers is mentioned but, *you have to have regular exposure, as in daily, for months at a time for this to happen. So, if this happens, it's more likely to occur somewhere like a burns unit where G&A is used daily for patients having dressings.
> *
> Having G&A at a home birth is perfectly safe. There is no need to scavenge for such a short exposure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would go for a hosptial too though wouldnt it?
> Used daily for prolonged periods? And probably in every room too, which are only small aswell so no ventilation?Click to expand...

Yes but see highlighted above......we are talking about G&A and scavenging (or lack of) in the home :)

ETA: I'd imagine if there's a notable risk to staff that the NHS wouldnt just ignore it! Staff are savvy enough to make sure they are not exposing themselves to a known danger! Think about staff working in radiation areas such as Xray - they dont take any chances with them and it's a well known, well documented risk they'd be exposed to :)


----------



## summer rain

The NHS are absolutely crazy about health and safety of their staff often going well overboard IMHO (even midwives have complained to me about this) so I'd be very surprised if they were somehow missing something when it comes to gas and air exposure, it has been used since about 1950 in this country for births. I do suspect this worry about scavenging in the US is really more about scaremongering; as gas and air is cheap and is not going to make loads of money for big drug companies as other pain relief methods can do. Thank you flubdub and merv's mum for the information. Also not a lot of people are aware of this but the air we breathe normally is 79% nitrogen, and only 20% oxygen.


----------



## Jenniflower

Ok I know in the US laughing gas is JUST Nitrous Oxcide. But in the UK Gas and Air is a mixture of 50% Nitrous Oxcide and 50% Oxygen. Do you think this is why there's a difference of oppinion between the countries?


----------



## Chocciebutton

when it is used in a general anaesthetic situation it is 80% nitrous oxide.....then it becomes different ...using it 50% is fine


----------



## Mervs Mum

Summer Rain that's a good point about the cost element.....I also wonder if the make up is different as Jenni said....


----------



## KandyKinz

The reason to my knowledge that nitrous oxide has not been supported as a pain relief option in labour in the US is due to the potential occupational risks it poses to health care workers. Which personally I find somewhat completely ridiculous as with modern day scavenging equipment exposure to contaminated air is very minimal and adverse outcomes to the health of care providers have not been demonstrated when scavenging equipment is properly used. It's an absolute shame that nitrous is not being more utilized when the risks of nitrous to the mom and baby is extremely minimal in comparison to the many many risks and complications associated with epidural use......

Anyways... the issue of scavenging is a really real issue. There is hard evidence that supports nitrous' detrimental impact on the health of workers who are regularly exposed to unscavenged nitrous specifically in regards to fertility. Significant fertility issues and increases in miscarriage rates have been demonstrated when exposure to unscavenged nitrous use exceeds 3 hours/week. 

And while homebirth rates around here are still relatively low, hovering around 30-60% depending on the specific demographic area the midwife is working in if nitrous was used at home and was not scavenged the exposure would certainly add up over time.

Here a full time midwife will have 40 Primary Births + 40 Back Up births which is 80 births per year. The typical homebirth rate ranges from 30 to 60%, meaning 24 to 48 of women will choose homebirth (and that number would likely raise if nitrous was available at home). If lets say 75% opted for nitrous (the 98% quotes seemed way to high to me)that would mean 18 to 36 women would opt for the nitrous. As the time in which nitrous really varies, I'll average the exposure to 4 hours. This results in being exposed to 72 to 144 hours of unscavenged nitrous a year plus exposure to whatever minimal amounts remain in hospital despite the scavenging.... When rounded out it doesn't quite make it up to the 152 hours/year (or 3 hours/week) but I would still consider it to be too much unnecessary exposure.... Especially when that exposure starts accumulating over years... Eg Start midwifery school at 18, start clinical placements at 20, then be exposed to it on a continual basis until you decide to start a family at the average age of 29. So 9 years of exposure at 72 to 144 hours a week is 648 hours to 1296 hours of nitrous..... While some midwives may not be bothered by that... I would be. 



Anyways, here's another interesting read on nitrous oxide in the US:
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1523-536X.2006.00150.x/full


----------



## Mervs Mum

It's really the MWs that are at risk then according to those sources isnt it Kandy.

Here's what another colleague (NHS senior MW) just sent me when I asked her.



> As midwives a number of years ago we had monitors in the room picking up the amount of nitrous in the air. It was identified that there wasn't enough to pose a health risk to midwives who are exposed on a daily basis. We only have scavenging in the operating theatre. Exposure at a homebirth is negligible.


----------



## KandyKinz

There is certainly a cost element involved in the states.... Epidurals make anesthetists tons of $$$$ and it makes the drug companies lots of $$$$ too.....

There's also a very different mentality amoung workers in maternity care in the US.... Epidurals are the norm.... In some area I believe the epidural rates exceed the 80-90% mark. Completely ridiculous! And it has resulted in an atmosphere in which nurses and doctors do not know how to handle patients who are not immobile and sedated on their beds. With nitrous, it doesn't take away all of the pain... A certain level of labour support is still required which unfortunately many nurses don't and can't provide... either because that's just not their thing :nope: and they haven't been trained adequately in providing labour supprt or because they are simply caring for several other labouring moms as well and don't have the time to provide individualized attention. Then there's the fetal monitoring aspect. Many nurses outwardly acknowledge that they much prefer EFM of IA because it's so much easier on them.... EFM allows allows them to stay away from the "human" side of birth..... And despite epidurals not being an indication for EFM many many hospitals have incorporated epidurals as an indication for it.... Whereas with nitrous they are stuck with IA. Then there's the positional aspect of it.... Many American doctors don't even know how to catch a baby if the mom isn't flat on her back with her legs up in stirrups... Sad but true.... And epidurals keep the woman from moving around and god forbid start pushing on hands and knees!

In terms of composition. I don't see that as being an issue at all. Nitrous in America is always distributed in canisters containing 100% nitrous... Then it's just mixed with oxygen using a little tiny portable machine. The oxygen can be from a transportable canister or it can come from a hospital's central supply. The US still does use nitrous (just not at births) at several different concentrations depending on what they are using it for. So they are already accustomed to mixing it was oxygen... So I can't see that being a consideration for using it in the states. 

Scavenging is an issue though.... Not so much in hospitals as all hospitals have the capabilities to suction. They would not be able to resuscitate or operate without it.... 
:/


----------



## Mervs Mum

Really interesting!!! Thanks so much for this Kandy! :D


----------



## KandyKinz

Yep, it's definilty more of a conern for individuals who are regularly exposed to nitrous oxide like health care workers then for anyone else. 


Anyways, if anyone's interested in some more reading here is some links if you have not come across these articles already.

Occupational exposure of midwives to nitrous oxide on delivery suites:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1740444/pdf/v060p00958.pdf
--- I thought this was an interesting one as it showed that the levels of nitrous these women were exposed to was far greater then the recommended "safe" level and thought it was even more concerning that some of the midwives showed detectable levels of nitrous in their urine even before they started their shifts.


And this one below just sums up several of the studies quite nicely:
https://www.birthinternational.com/...ducation/139-nitrous-oxide-no-laughing-matter


----------



## lisaf

Great thread!
I have to agree with the suspicions about nitrous in the US and the $ making aspect.

I want to go naturally in the hospital but I am quite afraid they won't know what to do with me :(
Epidurals are practically the default here! :( They kind of scare me and I dont' want to be limited on birthing position.
I've heard that hospitals like to keep you immobile anyway because they want that fetal monitor attached :(


----------



## KandyKinz

lisaf said:


> Great thread!
> I have to agree with the suspicions about nitrous in the US and the $ making aspect.
> 
> I want to go naturally in the hospital but I am quite afraid they won't know what to do with me :(
> Epidurals are practically the default here! :( They kind of scare me and I dont' want to be limited on birthing position.
> I've heard that hospitals like to keep you immobile anyway because they want that fetal monitor attached :(

Many women still can and do work against the system and achieve the birth they want. It just takes a little more work and get your hubby well trained in labour support! Has he memorized "Birth Partner" cover to cover yet?!?! If not tell him to get his ass in gear :flower:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, its a bit early to be scaring him with all that stuff ;)


----------



## KandyKinz

But if your man is anything like mine if you give him the book now he'll stall for weeks and weeks and weeks before he even opens the damn thing.


----------



## lisaf

Oh crap... good point! Yikes!!!

I am a very demanding person.. no matter how much pain I'm in, I'm pretty sure I'll be good at making my wishes known... Once I know what they are I'll instruct DH ahead of time, make him a cheat sheet to refer to and make him memorize it each night or week.

Of course, this being my first I could be totally delusional about how much I'll be able to communicate :dohh:


----------



## KandyKinz

well you read "Birth Partner" first.... then at least you'll know what he has to do so you can push him around a bit.


----------



## lisaf

UGH, I have to read it too? :haha: I've suddenly gotten very lazy about reading all my pregnancy books


----------



## KandyKinz

Then just read a book that will actually give you beneficial information you can actually use like "the Birth Partner"..... Seriously, when it comes to labour skip all the other books and just read that one.


----------



## lisaf

I bought a Bradley Method book.. the only classes in my area are quite a drive out of town.


----------



## KandyKinz

lisaf said:


> I bought a Bradley Method book.. the only classes in my area are quite a drive out of town.

Which one??? 

I have "Natural Childbirth the Bradley Way". It's a pretty good one though it only really has one focus... progressive relaxation with visualization.... which is wonderful and I firmly believe all women should teach themselves how to relax their muscles beforehand.... 

BUT it tends to promote a very passive side of childbirth which is good for the women who find themselves just unable to move in labour (as I was with my first) but is not so effective to the women who find themselves unable to not move in labour (as I did with my second which kinda screwed me over a bit because I had anticipated my labour to be as it was with my first so I had really only developed one coping strategy geared towards that...)

Whereas, "Birth Partner" goes into more physical support methods in terms of comfort AND facilitating labour progress AND it essentially goes into everything you and your partner need to know when working towards a normal birth while receiving american maternity care without going all hippy on your ass... iykwim 

So Read "Birth Partner" first. It's a relatively cheap book, and you can pick it up pretty much anywhere. Then when you're finished if you have time read the Bradley Book too (cause the Bradley Method is definitly good and I do highly recommend it, I just don't think it should be a lone source for getting through birth)... Trust me :flower:


----------



## lisaf

Yes, the book I have is the Natural Childbirth the Bradley way one...
Ok, I'll go order Birth Partner, lol!
Ummmm which one?
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...rds=birth+partner&rh=n:283155,k:birth+partner


----------



## KandyKinz

Penny Simkin's 2007 edition... though 2001 would be fine too. I don't think much has changed.

I think you'll be pleased with it. Tells you everything you need to know about labour and birth... And if it doensn't feel free to B*tch me out when you're done reading it.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I don't think I could tell you off until I went through it and could say for sure it didn't prepare me! :) And by then I'll be much too tired and sleep deprived :haha:


----------



## KandyKinz

Guess I'm pretty safe then!

Anyways, sorry for derailing the nitrous thread.....

Had a thought though... If you US girls were desperate perhaps you could smuggle in some balloons :haha: j/k


----------



## lisaf

lol... its not uncommon to have balloons, but only AFTER the birth :haha: And I don't know if nitrous floats?

One last derailing thing... Kandy.. is that birth partner the kind of thing I could get on my Kindle? Or are there pictures and footnotes and stuff that are important?


----------



## Mervs Mum

you two are funny! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

lisaf i had a fetal monitor on for most of my labour, first an external one and then one on LO's head and i still managed to stay mobile to an extent. It can be done just not as much as is you wernt atatched. You stick to your guns and get the birth you want.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks lozzy - I hope I am low risk enough to have options... just a little afraid of the policies my hospital has.. so outdated on stuff!


----------



## lozzy21

They way i see it is they physicaly cannot force you to have one on. You can get them charged with assault if they try lol


----------



## lisaf

lol good point... but they're good at scaring you into doing stuff


----------



## lozzy21

If your low risk then they isent a need to have one on all the time, I was classed as high risk with an early baby, my waters going more than 48 hours before, having meconium presant and a fast labour and they still unhooked me every now and then so i could change positions or go for a wee. If i was fine to do that im sure you will be fine if your low risk.


----------



## KandyKinz

There is alot of illustrations and pictures in the book........


----------

